# Header and CAI wrap, any good?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thoughts, results, worth it?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

When I got my header installed, I asked the guy about that. He said he uses it for turbo manifolds, but he said it wouldn't be that beneficial to use it on my header.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Did he give you a reason? Dyno numbers?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I used header wrap on my SE-R when I got the Hotshot header, but it was only in an attempt to reduce themal load on the A/C line that runs in close proximity to the #1 primary.

I never dynoed the car and will remove the wrap AND A/C during car prep for racing.

Sorry that I can't provide more information. Consider Swain coating before header wrap.


----------



## analitis (Nov 22, 2002)

i really dont know about header wrap.
ypu can find usefull info on CAI wrap here

http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/

alex29


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope...he didn't give me any specific reason.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. 
Swain you say, good idea. I will look into that.


----------

